# FBQ2496 + Dual SVS 16-46PC+



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Unfortunately, the FBQ2496 doesn't go below 20Hz. The attached graphic shows the top purple line being my original frequency response, in 1Hz increments, and the bottom purple line the adjusted frequency response. The dips at 28Hz, 33Hz, and 78Hz are due to the room (judging by the room mode calculator I didn't fully understand). The huge boost at 12Hz is due to the 12Hz tuning of the subs and room gain.

Moving to a 16Hz tune actually gave me a worse overall frequency response, and completely dropped out at 16Hz, rather than compensating for the 12Hz tune boost because the SVS 16-46PC+ subs are ported.

Seems like I need to upgrade from the FBQ2496 to an SMS-1 to address the 12Hz boost. 

The FBQ2496 was extremely easy and quick to set PEQ filters on, so in my opinion a MIDI connection between my computer and the FBQ2496 would have been a waste of money.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Josuah and welcome to the Shack!

We need to see that graph up close and personal.... graph only will help.

Check out this thread.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Unfortunately, I didn't save a high quality version of my graph.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Did you save your measurements that you made in REW? It would be an .mdat file. If you did just simply load that file and you will have your response graph back. Then you can save a graph.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

No, I didn't save my measurements, otherwise I could redo my graph as you said.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It's really hard to tell anything from what I'm looking at. Plus I get a "Security Error: Domain Mismatch" everytime I load this page with your image.

If you take more measurements save your files and filters and save another graph according to our posting graphs recommendation. Then upload it as an attachment so we don't get that error everytime.

Thanks!


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Didn't realize I had copy/pasted with an https instead of http. Anyway, changed it to an attachment and uploaded it. Thanks for letting me know about the error.

I did my sub calibration before I knew of the existence of this forum, and primarily for inclusion in my blog, so that's why I hadn't gone through the posting graphs recommendation thread. Otherwise I would've grabbed one that matches.


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

I find the easiest way to share an REW graph image is to save it as a jpeg on your own computer. 
(Last option if you click on the Graph heading in REW) 
Give it a name you can easily recognise again to save time.

You then click on "Manage Attachments" below the Forum message box and Upload your image from your hard drive using "Browse". The image has to be the correct size!

I find it easiest to host the graph image on Image Shack. (or you can use any other image hosting service). 

Copy their Direct Link from the many URLs offered. 

Now click on the Postcard symbol above the Forum message box and Paste the Direct Link URL into the space provided. 

You can easily check you have successed in posting an image by Previewing your post. The graph should appear before your hit Submit Reply.

Please feel free to correct any of this information or add to it if you have a better way. Forums seem to vary how they handle images and how easy their system is to use.

(I still wish I had a real curve I could upload after three days trying to fool REW into doing something sensible!) :blush:

Here's one I did earlier: :sarcastic:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Cute!


----------

